# Knight Rider



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 26, 2008)

Is this show even worth looking at? 

I mean I think its pretty bad bringing it back and using, what is that a mustang cobra?

I don't think it looks very good. Did Hasselhoff come on as the old agent he was or someone new?


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2008)

GAH! BAH! and curses to the US film and media industry!
It might end up like Battlestar Galactica - a good remake but something that in its soul is not real knight rider!
My view is that Knight Rider is in the past - they should grow up and either call it something different or at least take into account the past Knight Rider.
(Note that they did a series before this one which was horrific! all cheap CGI all the way through)


----------



## Iqeret (Feb 27, 2008)

I watched the intro movie.  It wasn't _extraordinary_, but it was okay.  They brought DH in as the old agent for about 5 minutes at the end (in relation to family ties and legacy continues, blah blah blah…), but while he may pop up now and again, I don't think he's going to be doing anything terribly active.  (Thank goodness; his acting was god-awful enough as is. -_-; )  I _did_ enjoy KITTs dry sense of humor, which is probably going to be the highlight of the series.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I liked DH in his other shows


----------



## Iqeret (Feb 28, 2008)

> Hey I liked DH in his other shows


I'm not saying he hasn't been decent elsewhere; I remember liking the original KR rather well.  But in this five minutes, I think he forgot the whole concept of acting in favor of 'Just be grateful I'm here, peons.'


----------



## Black Razor (Jan 18, 2009)

Why is everyone hating on this show?  I don't understand.  I am old enough (27 yrs)  to remember the first I watched reruns growing up that were syndicated.  I liked the old show a lot.  I love the remake because it reminds of that.  Why does it matter theres use of CGI. CGI is appropriate for a TRANSFORMING car unless you smarties can figure out how they were supposed to do it for real?  Also, give it up Hasselhoff is an alcoholic who is NOT coming back and was arguably the only actor who rivalled Shatner for worst actor in the history of the profession.  (still love both of them though)

One other thing bugs me.  Why is it neccessary for everyone to hate so much on something that is being redone.  BSG has been amazing, but its found its fan base.  NBC seems intent on cancelling Knight Rider, but then again, NBC is about the only network other than FOX that seems to not give a damn about SciFI.   Seriously, FOX and NBC seem to lack the ability to know how to manage SciFi TV shows....Firefly ring a bell, anyone?

Bottom line for me is I have a big soft spot in my heart for cheesy science fiction.  I watch it to escape reality.  I loved Black Scorpion as bad as it was.  I watched with eagerness when Xena and Hercules was on...and that seriously lacked storytelling, because it had no memorable storylines or season arcs.  However, I still watched it.  I am just tired of SciFi being dogged out all the time but people who complain its not good enough.  Suspension of disbelief is important.  A transforming car with articial intelligence is not realistic, but if I am willing to sit back and enjoy the idea for what it is, a fantasy, then I can have fun.

*exhale*  (waits patiently for backlash)


----------



## biodroid (Jan 19, 2009)

Why not bring back the A-Team instead, at least it was more fun.


----------

